# Fehler / Warnung 9 an einem Danfoss VLT5000



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir kämpfen im Geschäft gerade mit einem VLT5000.
Los ging´s, daß die angetriebene Last einen Defekt hatte und somit der Motor überlastet wurde.
Umrichter hat mit "Fehler / Warnung 9 (Wechselrichter überlastet / Wechselrichter Zeit)" abgeschalten hat --> soweit richtig.
Die Kollegen der mech. Zunft haben ihren Kram repariert, aber die Elektriker kriegen den Umrichter nicht mehr zum laufen.

Umrichter zeigt weiterhin "Fehler 9", Reset-Taste hat keinen Einfluß (Funktion ist freigegeben!)
--> Telefonsupport angerufen: wenn Umrichter abgekühlt ist (ist er sicherlich, da der Fehler gestern schon aufgetreten ist) Spannung aus- und wieder einschalten, danach "Reset" drücken --> Fehler ist gelöscht

KLAPPT ABER NICHT --> Umrichter könnte defekt sein

Spätschicht tauscht Umrichter --> Ersatzumrichter zeigt "Fehler 8 (Unterspannung / DC Unterspannung" --> Fehler läßt sich auch nicht quittieren

Gibt´s da irgendeinen Trick, den wir nicht kennen und auch nicht im Handbuch finden, oder sind da wirklich 2 Umrichter defekt? (Ersatzgerät hat im Februar dieses Jahres beim Formieren noch keinen Defekt gezeigt)



Vielen Dank im Vorraus



MfG


----------



## Crack123 (4 Dezember 2012)

Wielange lag denn der Ersatzumrichter im Lager ?

Lagerschaden ist nicht Auszuschließen leider....

Was zu überprüfen wäre ob der Motor eventuell auch beschädigt worden ist ( Motortester dranklemmen )


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Umrichter lag sicherlich schon länger im Lager, war aber auch schonmal eingebaut und hat wie gesagt im Frühjahr noch keinen Fehler gezeigt

Motor defekt?
Hmmmm........

Nach meinem Bauch eher ungewöhnlich, aber Pferde sollen ja auch kotzen können ......
Wir kommen eigentlich gar nicht soweit, daß der Umrichter Spannung auf den Motor gibt, aber prüfen schadet bzw. kostet auch nix


MfG


----------



## Crack123 (4 Dezember 2012)

Ich kenne jetzt Danfoss nicht, ich könnte mir denken das der Umrichter den Motor einem kurzen Test unterzieht beim einschalten ob überhaupt was dran hängt ( eventuell Wicklung beschädigt oder NTC ? ) 

Unterspannung ist auch sone Sache, Eingangsspannung alles vorhanden auch eventuelle Steuerspannung 24V oder dergleichen,  *Hust* richtig angeklemmt ?

Aus Erinnerung an einen Alten FU den wir ausgebaut haben, Zwischenkreissicherungen Vorhanden ?
Dieser hatte da 2 Intern die gerne mal hops gegangen sind bei Überlast.

Wenn der Umrichter schonmal vor kürzerer zeit gelaufen ist kann man leider auch nicht davon ausgehen das alles 100% Funktioniert, 
wenn ich mir so anschaue was man beim großen S so machen muss wenn man FUs auslagert nach längerer Zeit dann würde mich nichts mehr wundern!


----------



## tnt369 (4 Dezember 2012)

Spannung am ersten FU lang genug weg geschalten? Die Puffern manchmal verflixt lang die Spannung... manchmal mehrere Minuten
Alle Phasen korrekt angeschlossen? Ich hatte mal den Fehler 8 weil eine Phase nicht richtig angeklemmt war (Klemme locker).

Mal den FU ohne angeschlossenen Motor betreiben (das geht, hab ich schon öfters gemacht z.B. um Funktionen ohne Motor zu testen).


----------



## Crack123 (4 Dezember 2012)

hm laut Handbuch :

WARNUNG/ALARM 8
Unterspannung (DC UNTERSPANNUNG):
Hat die Zwischenkreisspannung (DC) die Unterspannungsgrenze
des Wechselrichters unterschritten (siehe
Tabelle auf der Vorseite), so erfolgt eine Prüfung,
ob eine externe 24 V-Versorgung angeschlossen ist.
Wenn keine externe 24 V-Versorgung angeschlossen
ist, schaltet der Frequenzumrichter nach einer festgelegten
Zeit (geräteabhängig) ab.
Außerdem wird die Spannung im Display angezeigt.
Prüfen Sie, ob die Versorgungsspannung zum Frequenzumrichter
passt (siehe Technische Daten).


Externe Spannung dran?


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Klemmfehler schließe ich eigentlich aus, da alles Steckerleisten sind

Externe Spannung sollte drauf sein

Spannung war über Nacht weg --> sollte auch passen

PS: wenn die Feuerwehr Augsburg morgen einen Alarm bekommt, haben wir das Sch..teil wahrscheinlich angezündet  

Wenn´s ein S...-Umrichter wäre, wäre ich ja nicht wirklich überrascht von dem Gezeter, aber bei Danfoss habe ich sowas noch nicht erlebt --> die waren eigentlich immer pflegeleicht, wartungsfreundlich und leich zu handeln


MfG


----------



## maddin (4 Dezember 2012)

Oh, das kenn ich.

Die Dinger haben da so eine Eigenart.... man könnte meinen, das sind Prototypen.

Ich hatte da mal vor einigen Monaten ein Erlebnis. Antrieb einer Förderkette, auch das Wunderding VLT5000 als Umrichter.

Motor blockiert -> Fehlermeldung Überstrom ( Fehler 13 glaube ich ). 

Blockade beseitigt --> Fehler lässt sich nicht quittieren .... 2 Schichten der Betriebselektriker haben sich daran versucht.

Irgendwann bin ich mal dazugerufen worden, ich habe mit den Dingern aber noch nie zu tun gehabt. Ich habe dann versucht, mit der Software Online zu kommen, um die Parameter und Konfiguration zu sichern.

Wir wollten das Ding austauschen.

Ich mußte kurz an eine andere Anlage, der Schichtelektriker hat an der Software rumgespielt und zufällig den Fehler quittiert.

Er konnte die genaue Vorgehensweise aber nicht mehr rekonstruieren, leider.

Tut mir leid, daß ich dir nicht mehr helfen kann, aber meine Meinung :

Das Ding ist nicht defekt, und dein Umrichter aus dem Lager aller Warscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht. Versuch über die Software online zu kommen und den Fehler zu quittieren.

Die Anweisungen in der Anleitung zur Fehlerquittierung funktionieren nicht.

Wenn du erfolgreich warst, könntest du mir bitte der Vorgehensweise Bescheid geben ? 

Gruß maddin


----------



## Tigerente1974 (5 Dezember 2012)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Umrichter lag sicherlich schon länger im Lager, war aber auch schonmal eingebaut und hat wie gesagt im Frühjahr noch keinen Fehler gezeigt



Das würde ich aber nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren. Die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren mögen nicht lange auf der faulen Haut liegen. Und wenn man sie dann doch aus dem Dornröschenschlaf holt ist es denkbar, dass einer beim Einschalten stirbt. Deshalb soll man ja auch Umrichter die nicht in Betrieb sind ca. 1x im Jahr an Spannung legen. 1x im Jahr ist das, was mir mein Ausbilder mal gesagt hat, möglicherweise kann das Intervall je nach Umrichtertyp auch kürzer sein.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal:
VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE RASCHE HILFE

Am Ende lief´s wie folgt:
Der Motor (5,5kW) treibt den Mixerkopf eines Industriemixers (Medium und Luft werden zu Schaum verquirlt) --> also erstmal keine großen Ansprüche an Dynamik usw.
Die Drehzahl wird einmal eingestellt, und bleibt dann konstant, solange die Maschine läuft (ist also unabhängig von Förderleistung, Maschinengeschwindigkeit usw.).
Umrichter ist im Inneren der Maschine montiert --> IP54

Am anderen Ende der besagten Anlage hat´s den gleichen Mixer nochmal.
Heute früh mal nachgesehen --> Mixerkopfmotor läuft mit 47Hz (was 300min-1 am Mixerkopf sind)
Kurzes Verhandeln mit der Produktion:
entweder
- die Instandhaltung baut ein Provisorium mit einem Siemens-Umrichter in einem kleinen Kästchen (inkl. anschließender IBN) --> geschätzte 6-8h
- oder die Produktion lebt auch mit 320min-1 am Mixerkopf --> ca. 2h
==> Ruck-Zuck war die Entscheidung gefallen, daß der Umrichter übergangsweise durch einen Sanftanlauf ersetzt wird

MAN MUSS AUCH MAL GLÜCK HABEN!!!


Nun gehen beide Umrichter mal nach Unterschleißheim, schau mer mal, was die Experten sagen



MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,


Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Das würde ich aber nicht ganz aus den Augen verlieren. Die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren mögen nicht lange auf der faulen Haut liegen. Und wenn man sie dann doch aus dem Dornröschenschlaf holt ist es denkbar, dass einer beim Einschalten stirbt. Deshalb soll man ja auch Umrichter die nicht in Betrieb sind ca. 1x im Jahr an Spannung legen. 1x im Jahr ist das, was mir mein Ausbilder mal gesagt hat, möglicherweise kann das Intervall je nach Umrichtertyp auch kürzer sein.



Mit den größeren Umrichtern machen wird das auch so (der besagte war wie gesagt im Februar 2012 dran), beim "Kleinkram" (so bis 4kW) gehen wir auf Risiko (ich denke, daß Andere das genauso machen (wenn überhaupt))


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,



maddin schrieb:


> Die Anweisungen in der Anleitung zur Fehlerquittierung funktionieren nicht.



Wurde uns aber gestern telefonisch vom Service auch nochmal gesagt: Fehler --> Ursache beseitigen --> "RESET" drücken (Taste muß freigegeben sein) --> Fehler ist quittiert und Umrichter wieder i. O.



MfG


----------



## Crack123 (5 Dezember 2012)

Sanftstarter hm Hoffe der ist gut Dimensioniert


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

sollte passen  (ist ja aber auch keine High-Tech-Anwendung)

Den Sanftstarter haben wir auch nur deswegen eingebaut, damit die Kollegen mit den schmutzigen Händen nicht weinen müssen 
Ansonsten hät´s nur einen Schütz gegeben


MfG


----------



## doctorVLT (6 Dezember 2012)

*Antworten bzw. Hinweise*

Servus,

zunächst mal ein Wort zu Maddin:

Dein Überstromfehler Alarm 13 ist eine "Abschaltblockierung", also ein schwerwiegender Fehler und keine quittierbare Abschaltung. Mann muss daher genauso wie bei Erdschluss, Kurzschluss usw. die komplette (auch 24V ) Spannungsversorgung aus und dann wenn LCP aus das Gerät wieder enschalten. Danach kann man über Klemme 16 oder am Display oder über Bus quittieren.

Der Hinweis von Tigerente ist richtig:
"1x im Jahr ist das, was mir mein Ausbilder mal gesagt hat,  möglicherweise kann das Intervall je nach Umrichtertyp auch kürzer sein. 				"
Die Komponente die am ehesten altert sind die Kondensatoren. Da jeder VLT eine Ladeschaltung usw hat und auch durch andere Komponetne werden diese geschützt und geschont. Aber trotzdem ist 1 x im Jahr nicht verkehrt. 
Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit Lagergeräte vor mühseligen EInbeu "statisch "zu testen....also ob Komponenten noch ok soweit und nicht versehentlich defekt eingelagert.

Der Fehler DC Unterspannung....sie Handbuch, da steht bei welcher ZWK Spannung der kommt kann eben durch gealterte Kondensatoren kommen....wenn wirklich Netzspannung ok und richtig angeschlossen ist. Mann kann diese Messen oder als Variable im Display anschauen. Sollte zwischen 1,2 bis 1,4 mal U Netz liegen.....normal bei 400V AC etwa 560V DC.

Wenn du aber sagst das der FU kurz vorher ok war und der andere mit WR Überlast ausgestiegen ist dann sollte wirklich die Netzspannung genauer untersucht werden. Der WR Fehler kommt meist durch motorseitige Überlast. Wenn das Netz unsymetrisch wäre würde es ab ca, 75% Nennlast einen Alarm 4 Netzphansenfehler geben.

Wenn der FU mit Alarm 8 größer ist kann man die ZWK Kondensatoren tauschen lassen ...oder auch FC 302, dem Nachfolger umrüsten da der 5000er sicher schon einige Jahre alt ist. Seit 2008 nicht mehr produziert, seit 2004 gabs FC 302 als Nachfolger....aber nach 8-12 Jahren kann man , je nach Einhaltung der technischen Daten, könnte man Ausfall mal registrieren. Ansonsten kenn ich keinen "kundenfreudlicheren und robusteren FU".

Bei Fragen sicher und jederzeit den Service unter 0698902292 anrufen....keine Hotline sondern CompetenceCenter mit 24h Dienst.


Gruß
DOC


----------

